# Urthecast - Livestream from the ISS



## wlanboy (Jun 18, 2015)

https://www.urthecast.com/

The camera systems to be operated by UrtheCast are part of an international project. The UrtheCast service will allow users to access the two cameras from their homes to examine places or events. One medium resolution and one high resolution camera.

 

Livestream: https://www.urthecast.com/live


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 18, 2015)

That's pretty nifty.  I couldn't do anything because it was "Reconnecting to live feed..." for like an entire 3 minutes and I kinda lost interest.  But I'll give it a shot later.


----------

